# Girl MUSCLE power!! And her new Cali girl collar!



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Haven't been on in a while so I haven't posted up pics in a while either! Here's a few from my yard a little while ago wearing her new Cali Girl orange daisy collar! I threw a few randoms in to!

Bella is now on an all RAW diet and thriving! Her coat and teeth are shiny as ever and she loves her meat! Needless to say I will never feed another dog kibble again. So here she is shiny, healthy, fit, and conditioned as ever! My little blue ball of muscle 
































































*Here she is POUTING because we haven't left for our walk yet! She is soooo impatient!*










*Here's her imitation of a couch potato!*










Thanks for looking all!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Bella is looking good!! Luv seeing pics of that pretty girl!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Awesome pictures! Bella looks amazingly beautiful. Thank u for sharing. I think a Cali Girl collar is in Odin's future too


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Very beautiful! Miss bella pics girl!! Love the pouting pic. They are so spoiled!!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Beautiful girl for sure!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She looks fantastic! You have done a great job with her and keeping her healthy. I love Cali Girls collars and hope to hook some of the crew up with some in a couple months too ;P


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

Great pictures love the collar!!!!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Daaaaaaaaang. Bella is BUFF! She looks freakin' awesome!
THAT is a sexy dog. js


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Shanon, Bella looks awesome! Please give her a good scratch behind the ear for me and tell her she's a good girl. I love how fit and in shape she is. Keep up the great work, and don't wait so long to post pix next time.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone!! And Bev, I'll try to post more often LOL!


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful girl!! She's so ripped gonna have to look into that raw diet!!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

She looks absolutely amazing! You've done well by her!


----------



## kellisnow (Mar 13, 2012)

She is so pretty!


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

such a beautiful dog!!


----------



## MCANCELL (Mar 24, 2012)

Bella's a great looking dog, great shape too!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks again guys for all the comments!!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

<3 her!!!! I need to get Indie back on a raw diet....  You've been putting in some hard work with Bella!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I love the pouty face. She looks so said. Hurry up I want me walk!


----------



## NorCalRose (Jan 20, 2012)

She is lovely! Looks healthy and strong. That blue and white coat rocks that orange collar.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Indie said:


> <3 her!!!! I need to get Indie back on a raw diet....  You've been putting in some hard work with Bella!


Thanks girl! Nothing to hard really.....just some good old fashioned hand walking several miles a week and she's a puller! LOL! I bought her a padded harness so she can go all out and we jog some hills together and pulls me up them LOL! The raw diet is hands down the best way to go! Bella's coat never looked so good!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

PerfectPit said:


> I love the pouty face. She looks so said. Hurry up I want me walk!


LOL! She's such a SPOILED brat!



NorCalRose said:


> She is lovely! Looks healthy and strong. That blue and white coat rocks that orange collar.


Thank you  Orange looks great on blue dogs for sure!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice job! Looooove the pouty face!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Nice job! Looooove the pouty face!


Thank you!!


----------

